# Catfish Bait



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

What are your most favorite and effective baits? :B


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

big live creek chubs & small live bluegills for flatheads !!!

big live creek chubs, chicken liver, deer liver, shrimp, night crawlers & cut shad for channel cats !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My best bait for flatheads is fresh cut shad
My best bait for channel cats is also fresh cut shad.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You can't beat fresh cut shad for channels, flats, and blues.

I also like using bluegills for flatheads and suckers for blues.

Chicken liver always produces channels.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I like cut gills and I hear soap is very effective also.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Shad, Shad, and Shad, then I guess chicken liver.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I only fish in rivers so we use only 3 baits, in this order, fresh shad, frozen shad and skipjacks if we are on the Ohio River. ( for Blues and Channels) 

For river flatties, its live small panfish, live goldfish, live suckers,shad heads and then cut or fillet'd suckers,carp or any other rough fish the cast net can catch.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

neocats1 said:


> Shad, Shad, and Shad, then I guess chicken liver.


also....SHAD SHAD SHAD SHAD!  just about anything dead and bloody will work for channels but shad seems to be their #1 favorite. flatheads can be moody sometimes and prefer one thing over another but pretty much like anything that swims. my fav's in order are yellowbellies (bullheads), small carp, pumpkinseeds, and hybrid bluegills (bluegill/green sunfish mix). but if it swims it will work, they will eat it even their own kind. unfortunately due to numerous dams on the river i fish the white bass cant make their runs so there arent any up where i mostly fish , but the lower dam-less stretch has them and boy do them flatties love 'em! OMG they go nuts for 'em!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use shad and shrimp for channels crawfish work real well in the summer too


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

6-10inch Chubs for Flatheads are my favorite, Smaller Minnows and shiners/Cut Shad/Livers of Any kind/Shrimp/ Crawlers for Channels...

mostly what I use is Chubs all the time...And if I dont get any bites on them I will switch to Cut Shad or Livers or something like....For Catfish Id say the Best TWO Baits are LIVE baitfish and Cut baitfish (SHAD)


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

for blues, small live bluegill, goldfish, cut shad, even old fashion night crawlers. Friend caught a 38 lb blue on big wad of night crawlers. 

flats, dont fish for as much but bascially anything live, suckers, chubs, etc


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

well guys, you've pretty much hit the nail on the head with the baits...lol :B


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

this is going to sound funny, but we use old steelhead eggs, we sack them about the size of golf balls.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

steelheadbob, ive actually heard of doing that, ive just never tried it....it sounds a lot better than using ivory soap


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bigcat, we do it alot when we go camping out at westbranch, we make bank lines and launch the sacks out there and wake up in the morning and every bush along the bank is shaking from the catfish hooked on the banklines


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> this is going to sound funny, but we use old steelhead eggs, we sack them about the size of golf balls.


another thing that works well is if you have any left over trout or just catch one or two and have no use for them... freeze them then when you go cattin' fillet the trout and cut the fillets in half... hook the "cut bait" so it looks as though it would swim in the water. This has been pretty productive for me on channels and flatties, but never caught a blue on it.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

steelheadbob, my buddy has a camper out in ravenna and theres a pretty nice size lake on the campground. there are some pretty big channels in there, so i might have to try the eggs...do you used old cured eggs or eggs that arent cured?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

if i go out for a day and i know my left over sacks are not going to make it any more, i save them in a freezer bag, then when its time ill lay them out and re-sack them into bigger sacks, let them sit out a little bit before you use them, they tend to get a little stinkier. if im bank lining it ill use that cheap 50 lb line from walmart, ill tie on a one foot leader with a swivel, and use a 1/2oz slider sinker and launch it out there and wait till morning. But watch out for the snappers,


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

i know all about those snappers. at my buddy's camper, we usually throw jug lines out with cut bluegill on them and more times than none we will have a nice size snapper on the other end of the jug lol...we had one last year that was a good 25 lbs


----------

